# beware:Printer Ink Warehouse



## kerryprance (Nov 26, 2004)

I recently bought an Epson C84 printer to replace my ageing HP (primarily due to the fact that I was tired of having to mortgage the house to buy cartriges - which also tended to leak). I was really pleased with the quality & performance of my litle cheapo epson albeit one problem....the thing used ink like my old GTO used super premium. But.. the ink was waterproof! neat! It went through the factory cartriges (1b/w & 3 color) in no time. An online search took me to a reputable sounding company "Printer Ink Warehouse". their prices were unbelievably low ($6 ea. for cartriges that sell for $12-14 most places + $5 s&h) so I bought 4 "garunteed compatible" ones. I recieved them in about 4 days! So far so good. I started by installing an "large capapcity" black cartridge.... which just didn't work, just some gray streaks. After several calls to the Printer Ink Warehouse and several "home remedys" offered by them (including putting a drop of amonia based window cleaner into the print head) I just had a big mess. after installing the 3 color carts all I was getting was a multi-colored to black green smear when attempting color printing. PLUS I was also informed that the replacement carts wereNOT waterproof. I have since been informed that the incompatiblity between the two type inks has ruined my NEW printer. THANKS A LOT PRINTER INK WAREHOUSE.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bad ink.....what a bummer......


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Kerry, maybe you ought to consider entering your comments here http://www.resellerratings.com/seller6937.html


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Just to make you feel better and perhaps protect another ink buyer, try posting your report on the "Rip-off Report" here


----------

